# SUBSTRATE FERTILIZATION:tablets, capsules, home remedies.



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

I would be very good to know apiarists remedies for substrate fertilization. a lot of them on sale. many people use Seachem flourish tablets, many buy ADA products. How long these tablets actually last. Please share your experience here.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've used Flourish tabs and API (aquarium pharmaceuticals) and they seem to last about 3-4 months for me. But, for all I know, they may last for several months more...I've never really tested them out like that.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm making my own root tabs. After using Seachem Flourish root tabs for years, I finally read the ingredients. Since then I went out and bought a bottle of Osmocoat Plus and put a 1/2 tsp in my ice cube trays with 5 ml of tank water, and freeze overnight. The results are app. twice the nutrients, at a very cost effective price. According to the information on Osmocoat, the nutrients take up to 6 months to dissipate. However, at the unit cost level, it would not matter, if they lasted half that time.
My swords seem greatly improved!!!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a great idea, Rockster. How long have you been using that method and what substrate do you have?

I have small inert gravel...I'm wondering if those little pieces of fertilizer would rise up from my gravel bed after a while????


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

tiffc said:


> That's a great idea, Rockster. How long have you been using that method and what substrate do you have?
> 
> I have small inert gravel...I'm wondering if those little pieces of fertilizer would rise up from my gravel bed after a while????


I use Aquariumplant's substrate. I have yet to see any "balls", of ferts, popping up. If you plant them deep enough, I would think you would have no problems. Although this is rather new to me, apparently the idea has been around for years. Some folks use gelatin capsules as the delivery system and do DYI, others purchase the "Rootmedic" system. Frozen water is easier and cheaper.

FYI- Here is a thread I started pertaining to a lot of your questions.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...-using-and-which-ones-are-the-best?highlight=

Good luck!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

The Rockster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making my own root tabs. After using Seachem Flourish root tabs for years, I finally read the ingredients. Since then I went out and bought a bottle of Osmocoat Plus and put a 1/2 tsp in my ice cube trays with 5 ml of tank water, and freeze overnight. The results are app. twice the nutrients, at a very cost effective price. According to the information on Osmocoat, the nutrients take up to 6 months to dissipate. However, at the unit cost level, it would not matter, if they lasted half that time.
> My swords seem greatly improved!!!


Where do you get Osmocoat, and how much it cost ?


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

mrakhnyansky said:


> Where do you get Osmocoat, and how much it cost ?


Hi,
Those answers are all covered in the linked thread. There is even a pic of the bottle of ferts.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread...est?highlight=

However if you can't access that:

Lowes & Home Depot, and any well stocked nursery that sells plant ferts. I think I paid 16$ for almost 5 pounds in a plastic bottle (for me that will last a life time, I live in a condo). I was advised to make sure an get the Osmocoat Plus (as in the pic, on the thread).

This course of action seems well suited for my situation and me. It takes me under 2 minutes to fill up one ice cube tray (17 cubes), with the water and ferts. The first tray of ferts. payed for the Osmocoat Plus, (app. compared to Seachem's Root Tabs, + shipping).

Others may have different ideas and opinions, this seems to work for me. 
I hope it works for others as well........................
Good luck, 
and Happy Father's Day!! [smilie=b:[smilie=b::biggrin::biggrin:[/SIZE]  (where applicable)


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

The Rockster said:


> Hi,
> Those answers are all covered in the linked thread. There is even a pic of the bottle of ferts.
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread...est?highlight=
> 
> ...




Thank you for advise. I make fertz capsules myself from castings and crushed lily pond tablets. I buy size 000 capsules(largest size and fill them with the mixture. I have good results. I will switch to Osmocoat and will be able to fill capsules with Osmocoat instead, because earth worm castings require some preparation: I have to boil and dry them. Thank you again for advise.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I “roll my own” 
I use common clay from the garden, crush it to powder, 
then moisten it with the same EI ferts that I use in the water column.
Roll it into marble sized balls and let em dry.

Carefully insert one or two into the substrate. The Amazons love it, 
stick out runners and baby plantlets.

The clay adds extra iron and is not messy if done carefully.
If the water does cloud up a bit, it’ll clear up within hours. 
Charles


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

cbwmn said:


> I "roll my own"
> I use common clay from the garden, crush it to powder,
> then moisten it with the same EI ferts that I use in the water column.
> Roll it into marble sized balls and let em dry.
> ...


Sounds like a winner to me!
Ya gotta go with what works for you.

I am very happy with my approach. After comparing the Ingredients of Seachem Flourish Tabs, against Osmocoate Plus, I believe, I have increased the (12) nutrients, while cutting the cost. At the same time I am only adding plant ferts to the tank..........no gelatin capsules to dissolve, clay to dissolve.............very little chance of adding organics/inorganics to my water.

Our fish have been with us for years. They will live about 14 years (Discus & Angels). I would not jeopardize their welfare by initiating any untested DYI project. Nor would I need more algae problems. I have read some home made root tabs will add nitrogen and or phosphates in the water. I have no idea what type of ferts are used in top soil, or the chemical make up of clay.

However, I have read about others boiling worm casings. Sounds like something, I would NOT want to get involved with...............ugh! ( g/f said no worm casings in her kitchen or pots!) Infact, that was the reason, initially, I was against making this a DYI project.

To wit, I also trust and rely on the opinions and experiences of the likes of Tom Barr. I have researched his past posts and articles, prior to joining his web site. He has IMHO, done a lot to advance this hobby, as well as the breeder I use (Jack Wattley).

Just my opinion, and I am sticking by it.............however everything is subject to change!

eace:


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Great minds think alike. I’ve used gelatin capsules in my substrate for more than 3 weeks in an experimental aquarium. I bought a capsule machine kit for size 0 and made a batch of 24 caps. With the kit, these capsules are very easy to fill, and give me many choices of mixed ferts, plus the convenience of storing them in a bottle at room temp and use whenever needed. They work great for heavy root feeders like sword, although other plants may benefit from some nutrients in the water column.

Re: worm casting
Beside the rich mineral contents, the casting also has lots of beneficial bacteria for plant roots. I used it straight in the substrate. Why boil and destroy the goodies.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

goldier said:


> Great minds think alike. I've used gelatin capsules in my substrate for more than 3 weeks in an experimental aquarium. I bought a capsule machine kit for size 0 and made a batch of 24 caps. With the kit, these capsules are very easy to fill, and give me many choices of mixed ferts, plus the convenience of storing them in a bottle at room temp and use whenever needed. They work great for heavy root feeders like sword, although other plants may benefit from some nutrients in the water column.
> 
> Re: worm casting
> Beside the rich mineral contents, the casting also has lots of beneficial bacteria for plant roots. I used it straight in the substrate. Why boil and destroy the goodies.


I agree about your remarks on castings, they are great. Beneficial bacteria in casting helps the plants, but that bacteria grows in the air- aerobic. What happens to the bacteria when it goes into the water?- I don't know. It may transforms to anaerobic, or may die. This is a science. I would post this question on Tom Barr's website. Capsules is the best solution for substrate fertilization, in my opinion. I would not want to keep dirt fertilizers in the freezer, where the food kept. Size 000 (triple zero) capsules are the biggest and able to fit few grams of fertilizer mixture. This is good and clean solution.Do you know any good inexpensive place to buy gelatin capsules online? If you do, please share. I don't know about boiling them is actually needed or not. Don't forget that castings beside bacteria also have fungi, that may or may not be beneficial. But if you get good results without boiling them, then probably that's even better. Regards


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Im going to the Home Depot
Thank you Rockster
& a Happy Fathers day to you


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

mrakhnyansky said:


> I agree about your remarks on castings, they are great. Beneficial bacteria in casting helps the plants, but that bacteria grows in the air- aerobic. What happens to the bacteria when it goes into the water?- I don't know. It may transforms to anaerobic, or may die. This is a science. I would post this question on Tom Barr's website. Capsules is the best solution for substrate fertilization, in my opinion. I would not want to keep dirt fertilizers in the freezer, where the food kept. Size 000 (triple zero) capsules are the biggest and able to fit few grams of fertilizer mixture. This is good and clean solution.Do you know any good inexpensive place to buy gelatin capsules online? If you do, please share. I don't know about boiling them is actually needed or not. Don't forget that castings beside bacteria also have fungi, that may or may not be beneficial. But if you get good results without boiling them, then probably that's even better. Regards


Concern for mold/fungi is valid. Worm casting that appears moldy and is smelly should not be used. Good worm casting is mostly odorless, rich black in color. As for bacteria, there are two types: aerobic and anaerobic. Worm guts harbor anaerobic bacteria which are passed on to the casting as it exits the worm. When the conditions are not ideal, the bacteria become dormant. The casting has a good mix of aerobic & anaerobic bacteria.

Here is the site where I purchased the kit and gelatin capsules. They also have the biggest size 000.

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-948-n...s&utm_medium=webrec&utm_campaign=mbuyswebrec&

I would caution to use too much Osmocot even if it is a slow released fertilizer *for soil on land*. I did a dissolubility test by using 4 parts water & 1 part Osmocot Plus. Let the mixture sit overnight. The next morning, TDS rose from 81 ppm (tap water before adding fert) to 460 ppm (with Osmocot added). Under the watery substrate, the fertilizer would continually leach from the granules into the substrate and then into water. The implication would be toxicity to fish and algae bloom when they are used in large quantity. Plants prefer regular feeding in small amount, so monitor water parameters, plants and fish to decide the proper amount to use in your aquarium.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Rockster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making my own root tabs. After using Seachem Flourish root tabs for years, I finally read the ingredients. Since then I went out and bought a bottle of Osmocoat Plus and put a 1/2 tsp in my ice cube trays with 5 ml of tank water, and freeze overnight. The results are app. twice the nutrients, at a very cost effective price. According to the information on Osmocoat, the nutrients take up to 6 months to dissipate. However, at the unit cost level, it would not matter, if they lasted half that time.
> My swords seem greatly improved!!!


Hi,

My Q is: how many such ice cubes do I need for a 55 gallon tank ? What a great idea Rockster.

edit:
I figured it out.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

good info. i will give osmocoat plus a try


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Osmocote Plus with some empty gel tabs on ebay, $3.99 for 100 pcs, free shipping works well with me.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

herns said:


> Osmocote Plus with some empty gel tabs on ebay, $3.99 for 100 pcs, free shipping works well with me.


I just got it today and yes I bought them on Ebay, but I do not have the Osmocote Plus yet..............comes next week from Amazon. I make my own cigarettes so , it will not be a problem filling the gel caps


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

this is a great idea...no more buying flourish tabs for me...got the osmocote plus and the empty gel tabs the other day and spent like an hour filling them up...now time to wait and see how well they work...thanks for the ideas guys


----------

